# Test Ipod Touch 2eme Generation



## Bazinga (17 Septembre 2008)

Salut tertous!

Voici mon avis sur mon nouvel Ipod Touch 2nde generation. Je ne me vante de faire LE test ultime ou la meilleure description, mais voici de quoi se rendre compte un peu de la machine!

Autre precision: c'est mon premier Ipod/Iphone donc je risque de dire des choses qui paraissent evidentes pour la plupart d entre vous ou des choses qui vont vous choquer! Je suis un nioube, je l'assume parfaitement, mais le premier cretin qui viendra me le rappeller en subira les consequences lol

J aimerais aussi deplorer le fait qu on ne puisse plus editer ses messages sur le forum apres un certain temps, car j'aimerais etoffer cet article au fur et a mesure de vos questions et remarques

*1) Apparence*

Rien a redire, je pense qu il y a assez de photos et de plans sur le net pour que vous vous en rendiez compte. Il a l air tres robuste car il pese son poids, et c'est tant mieux! je prefere ca qu un truc genre feille de papier qui parait fragile!

*2) Ergonomie/utilisation
*
Rien a redire, un ecran et un bouton, on se debrouille tres bien! le clavier est vraiment facile d utilisation ( j en avais un peu peur car j'ai des mains de bucheron, comme diraient certains!) Il est vachement plus pratique en mode "paysage" - quand on le touirne de 90degres) .. Dommage qu on ne sache pas activer ce mode tout le temps, mais juste dans les appli prevues pour! 

*3) Connexion internet via Wi-Fi
*
 La je dis BERK! AÏE! Kataztraufffe! OURGH! Je m explique: mon PC portable reconnait plein de reseaux wifi au boulot et lui ne repere quasi rien, ceux que mon PC reconnait a fond, il les repere a moitie et plein d autres ne sont meme pas visibles!!!

Probleme d antenne ou grande faiblesse.. perso, j opte pour la solution de la faiblesse..

*4) Softs de base
*
Google maps en acces direct et youtube, la je dis chapeau bas! c'est genial!

La je m attendais a un peu mieux!je pensais qu on pouvait lancer plusieurs applis et voyager facilement entre elles, mais on est a chaque fois oblige de revenir au menu principal et de reprendre le menu de l appli que l on desire! je m attendais a mieux pour passer par de MSN a ses mails ou a ses photos... C'est un peu lourd, mais je n ai peut etre pas compris les finesses!

Pour ce qui est images, musiques calendrier, notes, tout est la de base, rien d exceptionnel, mais rien de mauvais non plus... je me serais attendu a un petit mieux niveaux softs ( a moi de me renseigner par contre si une fois le jailbreak effectue - je compte pas le faire avant tres longtemsp et d etre sur! - je pense qu il y aura de meilleurs programmes a installer)

Je m attendais aussi a avoir des sortes de widget et pouvoir voir plusieurs infos en meme temps ( genre une sorte de bureau avec les infos de meteo, l heure et date, quelques notes, les prochaines activites de mon agenda,..) et voir tout ca en un seul coup d oeil.. mais pas possible!!!

*5) Accessoires
*
Bof-bof, tres decevant encore une fois... J avais cru esperer avoir le micro inclu dans les ecouteurs comme les posts en parlaient dans ce meme forum.. mais que dalle, de betes oreillettes audio du genre produit blanc chez Carrefour.

Il y a un cable Dock-USB qui sert a le recharger ( mais pas d adaptateur secteur ou voiture )

Mais le ponpon, la palme de plomb revient a la batterie qu on ne sait pas retirer pour la remplacer ( bin oui, vous le savez tous deja car c ets comme ca sur les iphone, mais je suis desole, mais moi ca me choque toujours et ca me fait vomir!)


Autonomie: j ai bcp joue avec, mais en 2 jours, elle etait vide! faudra tester sur le plus long terme

*6) Au final
*
Je dois clairement apprendre a le prendre en main et savoir comment vraiment l'utiliser "dans les regles de l art", mais c ets un superbe outil, plein de technologie, qui ne demande qu a s ameliorer a mon avis! Puis, le wifi gratuit est loin d etre disponible partout donc il a encore bcp de limites. ( en plus comme j ai dit, il a vraiment du mal a detecter les reseaux wifi disponibles!)

J espere que le jailbreak m apportera toutes les applis qui me manquent et font defaut de base!


----------



## fandipod (17 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour cette superbe description du nouveau itouch!!! Franchement super les commentaires!!!!


----------



## Bazinga (17 Septembre 2008)

Oki, j espere que ca vous plaira.. comme j ai dit dommage que je sache pas editer le premier message au fur et a mesure de mes decouvertes pour etoffer un peu! enfin soit...

comme j ai dit, les plus gros points negatifs sont la detection de wifi pitoyable ( j ai posté ici et sur macbidouille mais aucune reponse, ca doit donc etre un stress inexplicable) et le manque de liberté sans jailbreak!


J espere aussi que je ne radote pas trop sur des choses qui vous paraissent evidentes comme je n ai aucun point de comparaison


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour ton retour. 

Je pense qu'un test complet devrait apparaitre d'ici peu sur igeneration, comme cela vient d'être le cas pour l'iPod nano 4G.


----------



## fandipod (17 Septembre 2008)

Oui... J'ai pas eu le temps de le regarder en entier le test mais sinon j'ime beacuup ce nano a part pour le firewire:mouais:


----------



## OuiOui (17 Septembre 2008)

Sympa ton retour = )
Moi j'attend de recevoir le mien d'ici peu... ;-)


----------



## robindesbois (18 Septembre 2008)

J'ai reçu le miens il y a quelques jours, c'est mon premier Ipod aussi.
Je le trouve très pratique et j'ai découvert NOTES que je trouve très sympa pour remplacer les petits papiers.
Je croyais avoir ce programme sur mon Imac mais je ne le trouve pas???
Où puis-je le trouver et y-a-t-il moyen de le synchroniser avec l' Ipod?
A déplorer, c'est vrai, le manque de prise secteur mais pour ma part je trouve un bel objet utile.


----------

